# Invoice Printing Program



## hitman_in_wi (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey guys, Im looking to build a program that can print out very simple invoices. The programming behind the logic will be super simple. However, I never learned in school how to send a job to a printer. I assume this is possible with C++. Anyone have any good tutorials out there that can help me figure out exactly how to do this?


----------



## hitman_in_wi (Aug 2, 2004)

How do I "Print" in C++ code? Anyone?


----------

